# Need CPT for removal of foreign body in pharynx



## palani_bpt@yahoo.com

Dear All,,

          Please help me out to take the approriate CPT for the procedure note "foreign body - thin green coloured wooden stick , embedded in left tonsillo-lingual sulcus ( oropharynx )was localised with help of indirect laryngoscope and removed with help of forceps. No bleeding ''  here am confused with laryngoscope also used but 42809 does not support the pocedure note do the needful Thanks in advance..


----------



## dheeraj235

Hi Buddy,

As per me you can use both CPT 42809 with 92520( Laryngeal function studies (ie, aerodynamic testing and acoustic testing)


----------

